# Cinematic Studio strings in Kontakt 6



## toddkreuz (Aug 26, 2020)

In the requirements, it says Kontakt or Kontakt player 5. I'm assuming they mean version 5 or higher, right? Requirements for the Brass say "Konakt 5 or Kontakt 5 player or Higher. 
Just want to make absolutely sure before i blow 800.00 bucks.
I have Kontakt 6. I'm good to go right?


----------



## styledelk (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, good to go.


----------



## toddkreuz (Aug 26, 2020)

styledelk said:


> Yes, good to go.


Thanks amigo!


----------

